# Converting Boat



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

I know it stupid idea to converting old one to new frame but any way how my new design



















How's my frame


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't understand this thread.

Steel trailers and saltwater are good for 2yrs.

Now it also looks like you want to build a custom alum boat?

HeHe.


----------

